# anti bow hunting newspaper article and blog



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

CarolineTC is from NJ posting articles in Nor Cal
feel free to post your comments



http://my.auburnjournal.com/detail/118572.html

http://mathew5-7.blogspot.com/searc...-max=2010-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=17


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*she was probably eating*

a Big Mac while preparing that loony crap. There are plenty of those nuts to go around.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Trying to get a ARA'er to change ones mind is like getting an Obamanite to change theirs about their Messiah.....it aint gonna happen, so why waste your time.......I have been up against freaks like these ARA'ers before, they are fools and aint worth my time.....


----------



## messary7 (Mar 8, 2009)

I got an arrow with their name on it ; but, that would be "senseless murder". None of these idiots EVER realize or acknowledge that I EAT the damn deer!!!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

messary7 said:


> I got an arrow with their name on it ; but, that would be "senseless murder". None of these idiots EVER realize or acknowledge that I EAT the damn deer!!!


They realize it. Most of them are vegetarians or vegans.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

*Her's what I put on their comment page*

I would much rather have my son out in the woods enjoying nature and learning how to provide for himself than to be on the street doing god knows what. I have bowhunted for half my life and my fondest memories are of hunting with my family. No hunting is no painless for the animal but neither is a slaughter house. I hunt it I eat it. I treat the animal with all the respect he deserves. Myself and hunter like me have brought the whitetail back from the brink of extinction. We are not some mindless rabble out killing everything that moves we are hunters. All men are hunter no matter how you choose to live pretators have their eyes located in the front check where yours are. We climbed to the top of the food chain off of the skil of hunters. It is a good thing that we do we put more money int to conservation that any other group on the PLANET. We protect the future of hunting by involving our children and use this time to try to produce self sufficent strong adults.


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

Holy Horse Puckey! ukey: I can't believe the ignorance of people like this! :mg: All intelligent people know that God gave dominion over the animals on this earth, and with the hard work of many hunters and wildlife conservationists we have brought back many species from extinction because of "urban sprawl" that THEY created; but these wacko's don't understand this. :dontknow: What a brainless old hag! I'd slap the broad, but "crap" splatters!
Animals are not friends, they`re food! It took me awhile, but I finally convinced my animal-hugging wife of this, and now she wants to learn about hunting! :mg: And even try it this fall. :whoo:


----------



## SuperD (Jul 17, 2009)

*Veggies*

I doesn't matter that they fill the articles with lies this is a religion they are worse than ignorant they're "educated" (indoctrinated). I especially loved the comments about child hunters, pretending to care about kids ignoring the fact our nations history and the Bible as well as many other cultures show this is not a new practice. You only have to look at the American Indians and their ancient culture when a boy took his first deer he became a provider no longer a burden on his tribe. Maybe Darwin was right maybe these people are our next food source after all they are grazers ....ha ha!


----------



## purplehorn1977 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes i bet the only thing she actually knows about any kind of animals in the woods she learned from the Disney Movie Bambi. i bet she thinks that the animals all gather around the new prince every year when hes born and then they laugh and talk and echange gifts. Man the nerve of some people wish i had nothing bette to do then get a bunch of people together and try and pusgh the way that i think off on them. I surprised she didnt say anything about those mean ole fisherman that have that ginormus barbed hook that they stick a poor defenseless worm on and then to add to the torture they try drowning the worm hopeing for a poor defensless fish to come by and bite on the worm. Man if these people only had a clue they would be really dangerous.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

More mindless ramblings from people who don't really have a clue what hunters and hunting is really about! I really wanted to login and voice my opinions, but I will not bring myself down to their level. This is really sad!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That made me sick.


----------



## Darklord413 (Aug 9, 2009)

You notice how every post against the article was countered with a lame excuse?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

CRAPPOLA....
more propaganda...:thumbs_do


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

Heres what i posted...
"Well here is the problem I have with this. I love hunting. Yes I love killing deer. Is that because I like to cause suffering to the deer? No. Venison (deer meat) is something you cant go out and buy. If you want it you need to hunt it yourself. When I shoot a deer I make full use out of the meat, we take every possible scrap of the deer we can. And you think theres something wrong with that? Deer hunting is not slaughter. And trust this coming from a Public Land deer hunter, Just seeing a deer you get a shot and is hard to come by, so on contrary to what I THINK (correct me if im wrong) you think that hunters just walk into the woods a deer comes a checks them out not thinking anything of it and you shoot it while it eats right from your hand. That just doesnt happen"

What ever you do if you do post make sure you understand that you are representing bowhunters and hunters accross the world. As much as I would like to rip them a new one, stick with the facts :darkbeer:


----------



## andys archery (Nov 15, 2006)

"to kill one deer, an average of 17 arrows would have been shot" haha they must be counting range time!!!! :uzi:


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't know about California but in Ohio a 40 lb. minimal draw is required. If a youth can't pull 40 lbs. He can't hunt with a bow.


----------



## SteAlthunter (Apr 9, 2009)

The only thing they had right out of those articles was to turn in poachers. Other than that I'd rather be sitting through my English class from last semester listening to someone tell me that gays should be allowed marriage and children than listen to that crap again....


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

to me the whole time I was reading was blah blah blah blah.. Worthless words. i couldnt even finish reading! ukey:


----------



## Chandaman_05 (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow! What a crock of crap!

The best part is the pictures! I'll bet that the pic of the rotten deer is a fake. First off, the arrow is pointing to the sky as if the deer was directly below you. Second it looks like it only stuck in 2 inches, and finally they probably just found an arrow and stuck it in the side of the deer.

This just made me laugh!
"1. Most adult bow-hunters use high powered compound bows with draw weights upwards of 70-pounds and arrow velocities around 300-ft/sec. Even so, the accuracy range is only about 30 yards. Statistics gathered since the 1970s show that the non-lethal wounding rate of bow-hunting is around 50%, and that to kill one deer, an average of 17 arrows would have been shot, most hitting non-vital parts of the deer (anywhere but the chest), or missing altogether.

2. A 12-year-old child may be able to handle a bow of only 20-30 pounds draw-weight, with an accuracy range of only about 10-15 yards, and very low arrow speeds . With such equipment, the non-lethal wounding rate would skyrocket to easily 75%. In other words, to kill 10 deer, they would need to shoot and hit 40 deer. To kill the targeted 25 deer by such child hunters, they may hit and wound upwards of 100 deer. "

First off, a 40# minimum draw weight is required to shoot an animal.
Second, I'm almost positive that it takes 1 arrow 99% of the time to kill a deer. 
Thrid, We don't miss the vital areas most of the time.
Ah why do I keep ranting on? These people are just a bunch of brain-washed zombies that believe everything bad they hear about hunting without one bit of evidence to back it up.


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

New2theGame44 said:


> Holy Horse Puckey! ukey: I can't believe the ignorance of people like this! :mg: All intelligent people know that God gave dominion over the animals on this earth, and with the hard work of many hunters and wildlife conservationists we have brought back many species from extinction because of "urban sprawl" that THEY created; but these wacko's don't understand this. :dontknow: What a brainless old hag! I'd slap the broad, but "crap" splatters!
> Animals are not friends, they`re food! It took me awhile, but I finally convinced my animal-hugging wife of this, and now she wants to learn about hunting! :mg: And even try it this fall. :whoo:


Do they believe in God?


----------

